# Broadband help (Gran Canaria)



## brigstfer (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi All, 

I have recently bought a place in GC (Playa de Ingles) and plan on spending several months there per year in different stints. I really want to still be able to get streaming UK TV (iPlayer etc) whilst I am there. So just wondered if you can help me answer 2 questions for your experience and wisdom:

1) What is the best Internet service provider? I don't have a phone line at the moment and want unlimited Internet quick enough to stream tv but I don't need a phone line or any calls package, just Internet. 
(I also heard WIMAX might be coming to Playa - has anyone heard about this?) 

2) What is the best way people have found to watch TV from abroad? I was planning to pay for a VPN and use that. 

Many thanks for your help with this! 

Chris


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We use this link

viewtelly - Watch UK Television (TV) Online Anywhere - Any-time FREE


----------



## StewartL (Sep 5, 2013)

We currently use WIMAX with Blend.es in Playa del Inglés. Then we stream some channels via Filmon.com In the main it is ok however we do sometimes have issues streaming which could be down to either a) filmon' s band with and over subscription or b) due to issues with the WIMAX as occasionally atmospheric conditions interrupts the signal.

All in all we have been satisfied with blend.es


----------

